# sharing folders

## Wodolaz

stupid question for sure, but all my experience is 1 week  :Smile: 

Is there a possibility to share folders on my Gentoo system so it could be mapped as network drives by other users on Windows?

thanks

PS

sorry for bad English

----------

## John R. Graham

What you want is called Samba.  Take a look at the Gentoo Samba3/CUPS HOWTO.

Now, if you want to share only between Linux machines, NFS is more appropriate and easier to set up, too.  There's an article on the (unofficial) Gentoo Linux Wiki that'll get you started.    :Smile: 

- John

----------

